# Looking to find a place in southern to central I’ll to hunt



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I took my vacation to early and there are no morels to be found here in north west I’ll can neone point me to a good park or woods to look in southern il possibly saint Louis area any advice would be awesome thank you


----------

